# Bruce Lee Story Question



## Kittan Bachika (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember reading this story in a martial arts magazine dedicated to Bruce. As everyone knows, Bruce wasn't too crazy about stances like the horse stance. Back in Hong Kong, Bruce was invited on a talk show with another group of Chinese masters.

At one point there was a debate about stances and one master went into a horse stance and challenged anyone to move him. Everyone made an attempt to push the master from his horse stance but all failed. The master turned to Bruce and challenged Bruce to move him out of the horse stance.

So Bruce punched him in the face.

After moving the master, Bruce made this really cool comment regarding the master's thinking. I forget what it was exactly, but the idea was that anyone can defend themselves from any attack if they dictate what the attack is.

Has anyone ever heard this story before and do they know what Bruce Lee said?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2010)

Kittan Bachika said:


> I remember reading this story in a martial arts magazine dedicated to Bruce. As everyone knows, Bruce wasn't too crazy about stances like the horse stance. Back in Hong Kong, Bruce was invited on a talk show with another group of Chinese masters.
> 
> At one point there was a debate about stances and one master went into a horse stance and challenged anyone to move him. Everyone made an attempt to push the master from his horse stance but all failed. The master turned to Bruce and challenged Bruce to move him out of the horse stance.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard the story but it sounds like something Bruce would do... :lol: 
One article I read about the days before he died he was trying to read his opponent and judge before they were going to attack what they were trying to do. Sound thinking but tough doing unless one has the experience to judge a particular move from the slightest body movement.


----------



## khand50 (Jan 16, 2010)

there is a lot of controversy surrounding bruce lee.  this is yet another story which may or may not have been portrayed accurately.  ive heard this story.  and yes,  the man got into his horse and challenged people to push him over.  bruce declined.  he was asked until finally he walked over and hit the guy.  he said,  "i dont push,  i punch".   bruce was fed up with traditional arts of the day and especially fed up with all the chinese mumbo jumbo.   these are terms he basically used.  too much mysticism in the chinese arts.  (and others as well).  
as far as his trying to read the opponent,  this was something he worked on for quite some time.  jkd is alot about intercepting the opponent,  not only his attack,  but his intent to attack.  lee used to watch television and he would punch when the screen changed scenes,  or he would punch or make a noise when someone moved a certain way.  in this way he learned to develop his sight.  his ability to "see".   if you watch an opponent you can often see what they are going to do before they punch or kick.  sometimes you can get them to initiate the "tell" by feinting.  or by using attack by drawing.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the "go to" guy for this question would be Tom Bleecker. Tom was friends with Bruce and later married Bruces widow. I don't think there is anyone that has more information about Bruce Lee than Tom. He has also published writings on Bruce Lee. If your interested, I'll ask Tom for permisson to give you his email address.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2010)

Tames D said:


> I think the "go to" guy for this question would be Tom Bleecker. Tom was friends with Bruce and later married Bruces widow. I don't think there is anyone that has more information about Bruce Lee than Tom. He has also published writings on Bruce Lee. If your interested, I'll ask Tom for permisson to give you his email address.


Better yet... invite the man to join MT... :uhyeah:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Better yet... invite the man to join MT... :uhyeah:


 
I'll do that as well.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds glib enough to be Bruce.


----------



## repz (Feb 12, 2010)

Tames D said:


> I'll do that as well.


 
Isnt Tom the same guy who claims that Bruce Lee was taking steroids?

I read a lot of stuff about Bruce lee's colorful past, I'm not sure if its true or not.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 12, 2010)

repz said:


> Isnt Tom the same guy who claims that Bruce Lee was taking steroids?
> 
> I read a lot of stuff about Bruce lee's colorful past, I'm not sure if its true or not.


 
Tom is now a member of MartialTalk. And if what you read was written by him, then I guarantee it's true.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

So some guy asked Bruce Lee to push him and he punched him in the face instead? Tsk Tsk
sean


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the accuracy of the account may be less than exact in order to solidify the point of the story, as stated "it's easy to defend when you get to dictate what the attack will be." Great point but as far as the anectdote things are seldom so clean and polished in real life. I could picture some awkward exchanges of colorful language.  In real life you tend to just get unfinished business, rather than a clean story with a moral.


----------



## Tom Bleecker (Feb 12, 2010)

repz said:


> Isnt Tom the same guy who claims that Bruce Lee was taking steroids?
> 
> I read a lot of stuff about Bruce lee's colorful past, I'm not sure if its true or not.


Chances are your bringing up the subject of Bruce's steroid use (anabolic and corticosteroids) will fuel a heated long thread. Since the publishing of my book 15 years ago, this single subject has been the brunt of more controversy than the cause of Lee's death. Anyway, I do address this during an interview that's running on YouTube. Just put my name in the search box and view "Unsettled Matters," your time and interest permitting. Best, Tom Bleecker


----------

